# Brandywine Creek and the Battlefield



## Captain Ahab (Sep 17, 2007)

Explored a completely new river that is about 40 miles south of my home. Fished the Brandywine near Chadds Ford PA. This is another historic area marking the site of an important Revolutionary War battle between Washington and the Contenental army and British General Howe. The British prevailed eventually capturing Philadelphia and Washington was forced to spend the famous winter at Valley Forge (Yeah, I fish there as well).

Anyway, we fished a really beautiful stretch of creek / river (I am not sure which, some maps call it a creek other a river - it is the size of a small river but very shallow) that winds through the battlefield and surrounding 300 year old farms. Almost immediately my brother in law landed a small SM Bass on one of my 4" stick baits. I had a nice solid hit and that was followed by little bass nibbling at the tails. We made a few moves and explored, fishing was decent, we caught enough dinky bass to keep us interested.

Great area, but I doubt there are many lunker bass hiding in this stretch of the river. It was good fun fishing new water and exploring so I give this day two thumbs up!

Typical bass for the Brandywine


----------



## pbw (Sep 17, 2007)

Dang, when i grow up I want to be like esquired. :shock: You are always in the know with the fish.


----------



## Captain Ahab (Sep 17, 2007)

Paul - that is because I am putting my U of L degree to good use :lol:


----------

